# Internet Explorer 10 Metro: Now With Adobe Flash



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

This release marks the sixth IE10 Platform Preview and theres no doubt that the big news is the integrated Flash Player, something Microsoft originally planned to leave out of the tablet-friendly Metro version of IE10. Now the company has changed its mind about Flash. Dean Hachamovitch, Internet Explorer VP, writes on the The IEBlog:

More


----------



## astrosue (May 15, 2006)

About time! IE9 is so problematic and so were other ie browsers. How about adding a PDF into it? Maybe even other add-ons.


----------



## nelsons (Sep 27, 2007)

hopefully this will force Apple's hand, I love my iPad hate the lack of Flasn


----------



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

whose idea was it to get rid of the Title Bar? ADD to the app or make it an option somewhere to turn it off! Don't get rid of good or useful stuff. What did you do with the menu huh? If I only knew how to write this stuff! I'd be a gazillion-billionaire!!


----------

